# [B] 2x Diablo 3 Gästepässe [S] TSW buddy key



## Rotesatom (11. Juli 2012)

Hi,

ich vergebe hier 2 Gästepässe für Diablo 3. Ich hätte gerne, als Tauschangebot, einen Buddy Key für The Secret World. 

Schreibt mir einfach eine PN

Edit: Hat sich erledigt. ~ready to CLOSE~


----------

